# want this face hair cut fort my girls???



## aksm4

hello everyone ,

i found this and i think its cute , Becky Always has her hair in her eyes always looks a mess im thnking this adorable but im soi scared she is going in 12 Dec , what do you guys think honest ..... second pic is Becky not a great picture of her though 

Anna


----------



## maltese manica

Becky is soooo cute. She is a natural she could pull of any look. C'mon look at her face


----------



## Charlie'sMom

I think Becky's beautiful. Honestly. 
I don't quite understand why are people so scared to cut the hair on the head. Knots or not - Malts are destined to be cuties:wub:.
I think if your groomer knows what to do, Becky will look GREAT.
In the worst case - it's only a hair. It will grow back:w00t:.

PS: Try country poodle cut with shorter body and longer legs. It would look fantastic on her.


----------



## dragonsdawn

I think Becky can pull it off with no trouble at all she is so cute.


----------



## Orla

Her face is adorable! She would look very cute in that cut!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh Ana Becky is so so cute!!!! I love the little top knot on her, but she would look cute any way you decide to go. Thanks for letting us see her!!


----------



## aksm4

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Ana Becky is so so cute!!!! I love the little top knot on her, but she would look cute any way you decide to go. Thanks for letting us see her!!



I would love to post more pics but my phone (blackberry broken fell in water ) and do not have a digital camera my daughter has a i pod but she is a teenager and she finds me anoying when i tell her can you take pics of the dogs and post them for me but i will Saturday is bath day i will force her to take pics of them and i will share them this pic is not a good one of her but the only one i have oh wait i have one on fb maybe i can figure out how to post it 
ok there is my Luna , and my Becksters one is her waiting for a cookie and the other waking up from her nap 


Anna


----------



## Leila'sMommy

She has a really pretty face and I think she would look great no matter how you have her hair. One thing to think of about cutting it though is it does grow out and as it's growing, you'll have the problem of getting in her eyes...unless you plan to have it cut frequently. When I took Leila to the groomers last week, I specifically asked her not to cut the hair around her eyes so I could let it all grow out and put it in a top knot so I wouldn't have to worry with it getting in her eyes anymore. But when I went to pick her up, she had cut it anyway.


----------



## Grace'sMom

Oh I love pictures of Becky :tender:

If it were Grace --- I wouldn't mess with the hair by her eyes. I'd let it grow. I was constantly trimming Grace's hair around her eyes and it drives me INSANE so we are finally going through the tedious and frustrating phase of letting it grow out again.

So I'd suggest if you want to do a more shaped muzzle on Becky - Leave the eye hairs alone! Let them be the length of the hair on the sides of her muzzle.... And her hair is so nicely grown out right now... I really think you'd regret cutting it.... 

She is so cute! And I think you'd be more frustrated with having to trim her eye hair every week!

Hugs


----------



## Furbabies mom

Ana both Luna and Bevky are adorable!!!! I say just leave them the way they are... Perfect!!!!!


----------



## shellbeme

I want to say "No! Don't do it!"  but, I totally understand, I chopped Tuck's topknot the other day because of issues with it poking him in the eyes and getting tangles. It was pretty devistating for me (though I think he's enjoying it). It's kinda tough to keep it done well on the puppies, I'm thinking we'll try again when he gets older and settles a bit.


----------



## aksm4

I need some suggestion anybody have pictures for face haircuts for Becky she likes to play alot and her hair is always a big mess in her face we can hardly see her eyes and its all in her eyes and the eyes get irritatated she hates me fixing her hair i must have to about 10 or more times a day !!!!! so suggestions would well apreciated


----------



## Chloes mom

I cut my Chloe's top knot off and her face short, very similar to your picture and I love and I think she does too. It reminds me of when she was a puppy. The only bad part is how fast it grows out, I trim it frequently.


----------



## aksm4

Chloes mom said:


> I cut my Chloe's top knot off and her face short, very similar to your picture and I love and I think she does too. It reminds me of when she was a puppy. The only bad part is how fast it grows out, I trim it frequently.



can you please post pics of Chloes face


----------



## Sylie

Charlie'sMom said:


> I think Becky's beautiful. Honestly.
> *I don't quite understand why are people so scared to cut the hair on the head.* Knots or not - Malts are destined to be cuties:wub:.
> I think if your groomer knows what to do, Becky will look GREAT.
> In the worst case - it's only a hair. It will grow back:w00t:.
> 
> PS: Try country poodle cut with shorter body and longer legs. It would look fantastic on her.


I have to say, yes hair grows back, but it take a long time...a really long time. It could take a year or longer of misery to get back to hair that is long enough to tie out of the way. I deeply regret cutting Ray's top knot off. In my opinion, if you chose to cut it, you should be prepared to keep cutting it forever. It completely changes the look, so if you like the look go for it, but if you prefer the classic look DO NOT cut it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

She looks great. My experience is that groomers never, ever do what you want. I think she looks beautiful and if she does get groomed she can pull it off. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Deborah

I love her picture on the seventh thread last photo of thread. I think that the picture you asked about would not look good on her (I am being totally honest) I think it would be a nightmare growing out.

She is a pretty little girl so you do what you think is the best for her and you.:wub:

I just cut Rylee's mustache, beard, and ears. The ears are as long as her mustache. I cut it myself so it is not close to being even but the fact that it is not perfect makes her look cute.


----------



## Maisie and Me

I say leave it for now. I had Maisie's top knot cut off, she looked really cute when it was first done but not after a couple of weeks so we grew it back and it was horrible while growing back.
I totally know what you mean by their messy hair and hard playing and the band I put in that doesn't break her hair always fell out. I just keep putting them back in:HistericalSmiley:.
Becky is soooooo cute and would look great either way but I love how she looks now:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## Bibu

Bibu & Kissy have similar cuts to the one you're looking for (except for the long ears). You can see them in my siggy. I think Becky would look great in a cut like that just make sure they don't cut the hair near the eyes so it doesn't poke them.


----------



## aksm4

well thank you guys my DH and daughters dont want me to cut it off i will be patient sure she will calm down and the one that still need to grow will be long enough not to fall in her eyes


----------



## aksm4

oh yeah Becky has a very short snout also and her face is always dirty every night i wsh it also i will look for the thread i had seen about a product face not the bluberry something else dry thing , anyone have a maltese with very short snout (babydoll face did not specificaly ask for this breeder told she rarely gets them with this type of face she has had very few with the doll face ..... its adorable but always messy and dirty more work ...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Zoe's face gets dirty too after she eats because her hair is long. I wash her face everyday with Spa Lavish Face Scrub with Blueberry and Vanilla made by Tropiclean. That is the only thing I use on her face.....its the best.


----------



## WeeGrace

Spa lavish scrub is great.ive been using it on daisy recently an really notice the difference. The tear stains don't be as dark lookin


----------



## socalyte

Cozette has the shorter snout, and bless Marisa's (hoaloha) heart, she mentioned Biogroom's waterless shampoo (it's a spray) and like it better than Spa Lavish because I put it on a cosmetic pad (the square quilted ones) and wipe down her face, and her whole body doesn't end up being soaked. It's much less of a hassle.


----------

